# Look who creeped out from under my Office building



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

A black rat snake!!!! and yeah that's me taking the pictures... we were doing our thing in the office (the gray house in back ground with office mates watching at safe distance) when someone starts banging on our window and asks if the snake was poisonous... So I go out and take pictures as it slithers around into our new rain garden(still under construction but attracting wildlife apparently)... at one point I'm kneeling by the snake and telling the others about it(crocodile hunter style... I love snakes) and it decides that I'm not a treat and slithers over the back of my legs... :shade: 

just wanted to share :darkbeer:


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

I like snakes, too. There's not much that makes you the "cool mom" when your son is in elementary school better than "letting" him have snakes for pets...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting "play on words" in your thread title. Looks like your office mates might have been a bit creeped out by what crept out.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not to scared of snakes, just depends on what kind they are. Use to have one for a pet. I'll hold a snake before I would an earth worm lol.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice snake, less mice.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome!!! We had them all over the place I used to work. I saw a cute lil head poking out of the grass one day and went over. . . it wasn't so little!! I still took pics and watched it. Creeped the men out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

check out this little water snake


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> check out this little water snake


lol... don't think I would get so close to a copperhead as I did the ratsnake... awesome picture btw... and water snakes are MEAN! Can't tell you how many times I've been bit by a watersnake... but I guess thats what I get for always picking them up

and I used to have snakes for pets as a kid too...

LOL... my hunting/fishing friend about flipped out on me once while fishing because I leaned over the side of the boat and picked up a 10 inch rough green snake out of the water. He tried to give me a lecture about picking up snakes and that they could be poisonous(venomous) till I promptly pointed out to him that I know my snake ID and he doesn't and so I knew this snake wasn't poisonous and I knew it didn't belong in the middle of a large lake and probably fell out of overhanging trees or wandered too far. he thought it was a green mamba...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

haha I love the second pic, everyone in the background looks freaked out LOL


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

z28melissa said:


> haha I love the second pic, everyone in the background looks freaked out LOL


I like the 2nd pic too, I see two open mouths lol


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

swbuckmaster said:


> check out this little water snake


Just in case you didn't realize the mistake here: 
This snake is a COPPERHEAD; not a Northern Water Snake!!!! 

Yes, they are easily confused. The best way to tell a poisonous snake is a triangular shaped head. You can clearly tell from this photo that the copperhead's cheeks stick out more than the rest of his face. 

The copper colored head is the other give-a-way. Although in my neck of the woods we have seen several copperheads with exceptionally darker heads.

The other difference is the copperheads stout body with the tiny tail. The northern water snake is much more the same diameter from head to tail, with a longer tail. 

The photo of the Northern water snake is from www.ohiodnr.com


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh, I also meant to say those are some awesome black rat photos!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i hate snakes


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> i hate snakes


Dido!!!


----------

